# Site do IM é o segundo mais visitado



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 16:27)

O site do IM é o 2º site com mais páginas visualizadas da administração pública, logo a seguir às Finanças e à frente da Educação.

Estes dados da Marktest só comprovam aquilo que já todos sabemos. As pessoas interessam-se de forma significativa pela meteorologia e estado do tempo. Por isso não se entende o desinteresse das televisões generalistas (e os governos ) pela área, ao contrário do que sucede noutros países.



> Durante os primeiros nove meses do corrente ano, quase 2,5 milhões de portugueses acederam a sites do Governo a partir das suas casas, o que corresponde a 81,6 por cento do total dos internautas nacionais.
> 
> De acordo com a Marktest, os sites do Ministério das Finanças, do Ministério da Educação e do Instituto de Meteorologia foram novamente os mais visitados e aqueles onde mais informação foi pesquisada.
> 
> O Instituto da Meteorologia fixou-se nos 813 mil utilizadores únicos. Sendo o domínio meteo.pt o segundo com mais páginas visualizadas nos primeiros nove meses (73,5 milhões), seguido do min-edu.pt, com 73,3 milhões.


(c) Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2007 às 18:02)

Até podemos afirmar que é o site do governo mais visitado por pessoas em busca de informação, visto que a esmagadora maioria das visitas do site das finanças possivelmente se deve à entrega das declarações do IRS. Não fosse por isso, acho que ninguém queria nada com as finanças


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2007 às 20:31)

É expectável! Se a informação não chega às pessoas, as pessoas têm de ir em encontro da informação!

Os meios de comunicação social deviam reflectir sobre estes indicadores, pois se pensarem bem, um bom espaço na grelha daria boas audiências e bons patrocínios, pois procura existe, e este estudo prova-o!

Já agora votem na sondagem que estou a fazer no meu blog sobre o serviço público meteo da RTP...


----------



## Jota 21 (23 Nov 2007 às 16:26)

Pena é que nos dias em que a situação meteorológica foge ao normal, o site do IM fique praticamente bloqueado e não consiga responder ao aumento de visitas. Nos últimos dias isso foi notório. Foi muito mais fácil consultar sites estrangeiros do que o nosso. Um up-grade no sistema não seria má ideia.


----------



## Ledo (23 Nov 2007 às 21:57)

Vamos lá ver se o Governo abre os cordões à bolsa e disponibiliza verbas para que o site consiga suportar o número de acessos em situações em que a informação prestada têm importância.

Se fosse a cobrar por cada acesso de certeza que o problema já estava resolvido.


----------

